# More equestrian tickets issued



## mtj (5 July 2012)

French supplier, Eventeam Fr (link on London 2012 ticketing page), have released more tickets.  They do not have any xc but did have other eventing and dressage tickets.  didn't look for show jumping.

Good luck


----------



## finbarrk (5 July 2012)

Thomas Cook and Prestige seem to be the only links when I open the official ticketing page.


----------



## Katyharriet (5 July 2012)

whereabouts is the link?


----------



## destiny11 (5 July 2012)

Lots of tickets released this morning on the official site if you're quick

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACCCB0ACF


----------



## ItsAllPoppyCock (5 July 2012)

All gone for SJ and XC!! The website crashed after I put in my card details so I guess I missed out  Any idea how I can get hold of some? Will more be released do you think? x


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 July 2012)

destiny11 said:



			Lots of tickets released this morning on the official site if you're quick
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the Eventing ticket page on the official London 2012 site lit up like a Christmas tree with orange 'Select' buttons! I've been trawling the Eventing ticket page for the last fortnight, gathering a ticket or two as they came up. (Sometimes I was beaten to it, and just had to chalk it down to experience).

Anyway, I managed to get two Eventing dressage tickets (1 for each day) two weeks ago, then a XC ticket a few days later, and *TODAY*  I finally got the Eventing show-jumping final ticket. So very happy, especially as I was one of the original 'losers' who got nothing at all in the 2011 Ballot and also in the second round sales. 

Good luck to the rest of you......hope some of you saw destiny11's post and were able to bag a ticket or two?

I'm so excited, I feel as if I'm about twelve years old again


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 July 2012)

ItsAllPoppyCock said:



			All gone for SJ and XC!! The website crashed after I put in my card details so I guess I missed out  Any idea how I can get hold of some? Will more be released do you think? x
		
Click to expand...

I think there's every chance that tickets will come up again (read my other post in this thread). The only difficult thing is that they appear at such seemingly random times. That is the 'luck' element, since nobody can be online 24/7. 

Fingers crossed you'll get your tickets. That is so gutting that the site crashed when you were so close. Keep trying!


----------



## ItsAllPoppyCock (5 July 2012)

Thanks KingfisherBlue, that is encouraging! I'll keep trying x


----------



## destiny11 (5 July 2012)

Glad some got some. If you follow a guy on twitter called JamesPearce@pearcesport he is the BBC Olympic correspondent, and he seems to get told when the tickets come up for sale, I managed to get some by following him


----------



## Sleighfarer (5 July 2012)

There seem to be dressage tickets there now ...


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 July 2012)

More Eventing SJ final and XC tickets up!

Get over fast........!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

Good luck!


----------



## Katyharriet (5 July 2012)

I refreshed the page the second the tickets were put on.... and got nothing! reaaaaaalllllyyyyy annoying now 
and when you select a lower price bracker it says they are available and then tries to charge you for top price tickets.... £150 something is alot better than £800+


----------



## ItsAllPoppyCock (5 July 2012)

Thanks KingfisherBlue!

I can request them but then it tells me there are no matching tickets. It's very annoying!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 July 2012)

To KatyHarriet and ItsAllPoppyCock: Oh no! How annoying 

I know that the pages on that site can take a while to 'update', which can mean that tickets are there that actually aren't. Believe me, I've experienced that situation myself on several occasions in the last two weeks. Do keep trying.

Btw, did anyone else (I got an Eventing SJ final ticket) get lucky today with tickets for Eventing, Pure SJ or Pure Dressage?


----------



## ALO (5 July 2012)

I got a 3 pure sj tickets!so pleased as also missed out first time round )


----------



## mtj (5 July 2012)

Haven't looked to see if event team still have tickets, but go to the London 2012 official ticketing suppliers page and you will find them listed as the supplier for France.  

Sportsworld, the Danish supplier, are also releasing more tickets quite often.

No luck with the xc, looks like I'll be watching from the sofa.


----------



## Bernster (5 July 2012)

What a funny system.  I tried this morning and there wasn't anything, but have just gotten some eventing dressage day 1 tickets.  Just seem to go up randomly so worth checking into it now and again.

I now have 4 sets of horsey tickets, when I thought I'd never get anything.  Am thinking perhaps I have in fact overdone it - oops.  Not checked my credit card for a while.  GULP.


----------

